# hardclock() in sys/kern/kern_clock.c never call



## solorunight (Mar 3, 2014)

I try to include my code (need run with hard time period) in function hardclock() and beli_e_ve this function never called.

Try:

```
/*
 * The real-time timer, interrupting hz times per second.
 */
void
hardclock(int usermode, uintfptr_t pc)
{
	panic("!!! hardclock occur !!!\n");      // <--- test for call
	hardclock_isop64_poll();                   //  Call my function              Check ISO P64 board 
	
	atomic_add_int(&ticks, 1);
	hardclock_cpu(usermode);
	tc_ticktock(1);
	cpu_tick_calibration();
	/*
	 * If no separate statistics clock is available, run it from here.
	 *
	 * XXX: this only works for UP
	 */
	if (stathz == 0) {
		profclock(usermode, pc);
		statclock(usermode);
	}
#ifdef DEVICE_POLLING
	hardclock_device_poll();	/* this is very short and quick */
#endif /* DEVICE_POLLING */
#ifdef SW_WATCHDOG
	if (watchdog_enabled > 0 && --watchdog_ticks <= 0)
		watchdog_fire();
#endif /* SW_WATCHDOG */
}
```

After compi_l_ing and installing _the_ kernel _the_ system boots and work_s_ normal_l_y.


----------

